# Finally here



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally got down here for good. IN a rental on Gulf Breeze awaiting the closing date on our new house. Wondered if there are any good places for surf fishing on or around Gulf Breeze? Just going to be using relatively light tackle since will be with the family but hoping to get into some whiting, pomps or something. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats! walk the beach from pensacola beach towards pickins, you should find spanish, blues or something chasing bait.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Its ok to fish there? Went down there the other day and it was FULL of swimmers. Got the impression it was not a really fishing friendly beach. lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

go west where there are no swimmers.......


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Where would you suggest we park to get as far west as possible before walking? I only ask because my wife and four year old will be with me. Just want to get them as close as I can. Thanks.


----------

